# McCain torches Trump :He prioritizes appearance of toughness over America values



## charley (Apr 30, 2018)

Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) lashes out at President Trump in a new book, saying the president seems to care more about "the appearance of toughness" than American values.​




"The appearance of toughness, or a reality show facsimile of toughness, seems to matter more than any of our values," he continues.

"Trump has declined to distinguish the actions of our government from the crimes of despotic ones." 

"I'm freer than colleagues who will face the voters again. I can speak my mind without fearing the consequences much. And I can vote my conscience without worry," McCain writes.

He also pushes Americans to seek presidential candidates who promise to create relationships across political parties and are willing to compromise to address national issues, saying that "their humility and honesty commend them for the job."

"Before I leave I'd like to see our politics begin to return to the purposes and practices that distinguish our history from the history of other nations. I would like to see us recover our sense that we are more alike than different," McCain writes at the end of the excerpt.​


----------



## solidassears (May 1, 2018)

McCain is brain dead.. he was really bad before, but I think the cancer ate any brain cells he had left.


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

solidassears said:


> McCain is brain dead.. he was really bad before, but I think the cancer ate any brain cells he had left.



I really don't think anyone takes this clown serious anymore, they are just trying to be respectful of him cause he is such a "war hero" and they know he's only got months at best left to live.


----------



## charley (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> I really don't think anyone takes this clown serious anymore, they are just trying to be respectful of him cause he is such a "war hero" and they know he's only got months at best left to live.




...... anybody who disagrees with trumpski is a clown , at least in your #SAD book...we know who the real clown is...


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

charley said:


> ...... anybody who disagrees with trumpski is a clown , at least in your #SAD book...we know who the real clown is...



Actually my opinion of McCain has nothing to do with Trump, I form my own opinions I'm not a sheep like you.


----------



## BadGas (May 1, 2018)

McCain is lost in cuck space.


----------



## charley (May 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> Actually my opinion of McCain has nothing to do with Trump, I form my own opinions I'm not a sheep like you.





... you could of, at the very least ,complimented me on the 'trumpy the clown' painting ..  it brings out trumpy's nobility ...


----------



## galveston (May 3, 2018)

"I'm freer than colleagues who will face the voters again. I can speak my mind without fearing the consequences much. And I can vote my conscience without worry," McCain writes.


McCain is one of the jackimos that are fucking up this country. He is saying that he doesn't care what the voters say. He is going to vote how he wants.

 These fools work for us and they need to vote the way we want them too. If they're afraid to face the voters, there's a problem. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 3, 2018)

McCain in the membrane, Insane in the brain...


----------



## Zaphod (May 5, 2018)

That toughness has brought North Korea to the table to talk and release US prisoners.


----------



## charley (May 6, 2018)

... It's strange to see a 'real war hero', an American warrior , who paid a high price for his voluntary service ... whom, even as a POW, showed courage while suffering severe pain at the hands of the VC....  now McCain is being kicked to the curb by his party, he may die at any moment and to watch xmilitary dump on a true American hero is #SAD  !!!







... trump,, while McCain served time and struggled to survive.....


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2018)

I think John McCain should get the same great treatment that all veterans get. He does get his surgeries and care at the VA hospital right? LOL


----------



## galveston (May 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> I think John McCain should get the same great treatment that all veterans get. He does get his surgeries and care at the VA hospital right? LOL


I'll bet he got better health care when he was a POW than he'd get through the VA. 

He's just a crook like most of the other politicians. He sits around on his high horse while the rest of us do without. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2018)

Mccain works for the globalist.. the left.. the dems.. the communists.. because he's pay for play all the way. 

Bought and paid for all the way. Another rich politician ... 

Remind me.. Does trumpski collect a paycheck or donate all of it minus $1 or something??? 



galveston said:


> "I'm freer than colleagues who will face the voters again. I can speak my mind without fearing the consequences much. And I can vote my conscience without worry," McCain writes.
> 
> 
> McCain is one of the jackimos that are fucking up this country. He is saying that he doesn't care what the voters say. He is going to vote how he wants.
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Mccain works for the globalist.. the left.. the dems.. the communists.. because he's pay for play all the way.
> 
> Bought and paid for all the way. Another rich politician ...
> 
> Remind me.. Does trumpski collect a paycheck or donate all of it minus $1 or something???



exactly.


----------



## charley (May 14, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Mccain works for the globalist.. the left.. the dems.. the communists.. because he's pay for play all the way.
> 
> Bought and paid for all the way. Another rich politician ...
> 
> Remind me.. Does trumpski collect a paycheck or donate all of it minus $1 or something???



...you're coming off like an idiot gassy  ....  McCain is far from being a fucking liberal..


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2018)

I never said he was a liberal.. 

I said he works for the left.. along with everyone else with the pockets deep enough to buy him. 

He's def fucked his own party over ... or at least tried to.. yet to be determined if he accomplished his mission. 

BUT.. do you mean to tell me that you don't view him as employed by the left, when he's the one that gave the peepee dossier to Comey.. ??? Knowing that the research to create that dossier was paid for with DNC money.. which is against the rules also.. but thats a different conversation. 

I promise you .. if you think I'm an idiot.. you're spending too much time thinking about me ..



charley said:


> ...you're coming off like an idiot gassy  ....  McCain is far from being a fucking liberal..


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2018)

PLease don't punish me with anymore of your home videos either..


----------



## charley (May 14, 2018)

BadGas said:


> PLease don't punish me with anymore of your home videos either..


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2018)

.


----------



## charley (May 15, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2018)

charley said:


>



Easy peasy:


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2018)

it feels so good having an actual leader in office again with a spine who actually cares about America. #ObamaIsAMuslim


----------



## BadGas (May 15, 2018)

I love IMF.. 
THIS Thread embodies all that I love..


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I love IMF..
> THIS Thread embodies all that I love..


----------



## BadGas (May 16, 2018)

This wouldn't fall under the kankle category would it?



charley said:


>


----------



## charley (May 16, 2018)

BadGas said:


> This wouldn't fall under the kankle category would it?




.... prince has what he calls 'sexy cankles' .....


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)

charley said:


> .... prince has what he calls 'sexy cankles' .....



glad to see you cannot get me out of your head. #retard


----------



## BadGas (May 16, 2018)

Yup.. those are them.. lol. 



charley said:


> .... prince has what he calls 'sexy cankles' .....


----------



## solidassears (May 16, 2018)

charley said:


>



Looks like Pelosie, Shumer and the Democrat gang; boy they really look better in this video than I'm used to seeing on CNN


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Obama and Trump are friends. They put on this front like they don't like each other as what all politicians do.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2018)

botamico said:


> Obama and Trump are friends.



LOL


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

They all love each other. I wouldn't mind seeing them actually fight like they do in those asian countries. Somebody says some fuck shit and get karate kicked in the mouth.


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Besides the bullshit, I'm bringing the wife to Las Vegas July 19th to the 23rd. Do you sell your products in a store or just online?


----------

